

Instead of payment, an app dev owns a % of app sales for the lifetime of the app - xpose2000

On the surface this sounds like a crazy idea, but I would love to hear opinions on it.  This works for the company if the company did not have the manpower or capital to support the apps.  It may work for the developer as a steady stream of reoccurring revenue while he&#x2F;she continues working on other projects.<p>A lot of details would need to be ironed out such as percentage of app sales&#x2F;banner ad sales.  The app developer would actually own the app, but the company would own the data.<p>What do you guys think?  Does this have any traction or has it been done before?
======
duochrome
I had some experience with this.

\- Define the % in different ranges. When the sales is less than X, you got
them all. \- The company may stop their effort on this product. \- You may
disagree with the company. Maybe you should get a better % for yourself, if
you want to take control. \- You'd better to get an inital pay.

It's, basically, co-found a project.

You need value your self's work, the company's work, and the potetioal of this
thing, etc.

~~~
xpose2000
I'm not sure if you are leaning one way or the other. You find this to be
somewhat of a good idea to pursue.. and for which party?

